# help with red star bred.



## Hardyboy0331 (Dec 4, 2012)

What should i breed my red stars with .. i have a buff orpington rooster.... thoughts... good eggs from stars... big chicken from buff. All around xhick.. right ???


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

That sounds like a good match......


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd say let them figure it out but maybe thats too simple. Lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Hardyboy0331 said:


> What should i breed my red stars with .. i have a buff orpington rooster.... thoughts... good eggs from stars... big chicken from buff. All around xhick.. right ???


 i say turn the ole boy loose & let him start the "job"
it's rare that redstars go broody so you will need a bator
for under $100 you can get one with an egg turner which makes it much less work for you


----------



## Hardyboy0331 (Dec 4, 2012)

I am going to buy one.. just wanted to hear what everyone thought of the cross


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Hardyboy0331 said:


> What should i breed my red stars with .. i have a buff orpington rooster.... thoughts... good eggs from stars... big chicken from buff. All around xhick.. right ???


A Buff Orp or a Rhode Island Red rooster would be good choices.....good luck!!!

PS - Red Stars are a "hybrid".....they are technically not a breed.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm hoping mine will breed with my new Barred Rock. Maybe I'll get red stripes! JK. Lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I'm hoping mine will breed with my new Barred Rock. Maybe I'll get red stripes! JK. Lol


 please post pics if they do get together
i love orpingtons but if i had to get another breed it would be a BR

piglett


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Hardyboy0331 said:


> I am going to buy one.. just wanted to hear what everyone thought of the cross


Another "Hybrid" or "Red Star" question from the past.....did you get that cross going Hardyboy0331???


----------

